# Brac's baby



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 13, 2007)

One of Bracs kits passed away on wednesday night. Binky free little one x


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 13, 2007)

i am so sorry ..

binky free sweetheart


----------



## Leaf (Oct 13, 2007)

:rainbow:I'm so sorry.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry about that. But now he can watch his siblings and mommy safely on rainbow bridge.

Binky free :rose:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2007)

Poor widdle baby...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

[align=center]




[/align]





[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]





[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]





[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]





[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]





[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]





[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]





[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]





[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]





[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]





[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]





[align=center] ----------------------[/align]





[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Little Baby. You will be missed.[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 20, 2007)

im so sorry! and the kit was so young. 
:bunnydance::rainbow:ink iris:
binky free!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 20, 2007)

Binky free sweetie pie :rainbow:


----------

